# Main > News >  [Rite Publishing] Haiku of Horror: Autumn Moon Bath House

## Gamerprinter

*Rite Publishing presents Haiku of Horror: Autumn Moon Bath House*




_Scented waters stir, 
unbound strands aching in search 
for a lover’s touch._

The Haiku of Horror series depicts iconic mapped locations for use in Kaidan or other Asian based settings with labeled maps with complete descriptions and full-scale maps ready to print and use, plus image files for use with virtual tabletops. The location includes a complete, detailed, complex encounter featuring new monsters, haunts, and all necessary mechanics to run it. The mapped site is designed for ‘plug-in-play’ use ready to insert into any existing module or Asian campaign.

Autumn Moon Bath House serves as the oriental version of the typical fantasy tavern where adventures begin and end. However, rumors persist of a spectral woman with long black hair, who is seeking vengeance against the living and redemption for her soul. 

Author and Cartographer Michael K. Tumey
Cover Artist: Mark Hyzer
Pages: 19

This is the first Kaidan release (any publication really) with me as primary author/designer.

I chose to call this series as the Haiku of Horror for 3 reason:

1. Haiku is a recognizable Japanese word and concept by most westerners.

2. I've included an appropriate Haiku that elucidates the mystery of the site.

3. Because a Haiku is a very concise poetry format, this is intended to be a very concise product being a mapped location with a single encounter and associated mechanics. It's a slice of the Kaidan setting of Japanese horror, so calling it Haiku seems fitting.

GP

This product features the Bath House maps from this thread.

----------

